# Double Checking Health Clearances



## trk19 (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello,

I have been reaching out to breeders and learning more about the (standard) Poodle breed. I found a breeder I like and I am doing my due diligence. Would y'all be able to help me confirm the pedigree and health of these parents?

Sire: 
CH Boxwood Brisbane AKC DNA #V829569 OFA41G (PR18414801)
Dam: 
CH Rosebar One More Time OFA24G (PR19237005)

It looks like the Dam has all recommended clearances (hip, eyes, CHIC) but still trying to confirm genetic testing. Was harder trying to info on the Sire.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

The sire shows only thyroid and hips on the OFA site.


https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1840970



The dam shows eyes, hips, thyroid, and neonatal encephalitis, a genetically transmitted disease. The first three tests qualify for the CHIC designation.


https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?f=sr&appnum=1964078



It’s possible to run health tests and not submit them to OFA. I personally think that citing cost as an obstacle to not registering with OFA is ridiculous; compared to all of the other costs of owning a breeding dog, it is quite small (Was $15/test as of a year ago)

There are several other genetically testable diseases for spoos: sebaceous adenositis and von willibrands. It is also possible to be cleared of genetic diseases by parentage, that is, the parents have tested clear so the offspring must also be clear.

Other possible tests for spoos include elbows and patellas. While passing the non-genetic testing doesn’t guarantee that puppies from those parents will be healthy for life, it is due diligence of a responsible breeder. It’s important for a breeder to be honest about the health testing of breeding dogs. If they claim testing took place and it’s not listed on OFA, ask for other verification such as a scan of the certificates.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

The breeder should be able to provide you copies of anything that's not on OFA. That was the case for one of my dog's parents. I agree it's best they upload it, but I'm also fine with seeing the test results.


----------

